# herp courses



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone no of any herp courses in the north east area if possible (if not anyware in UK lol) as i am thinking of goin on to further education.
i am curenty studying my final year at kirkley hall collage - NDAM (national diploma in animal management)
also if you no any detail (e.g lessons, cours prices etc)
any help will be greatly appreciated :smile:


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't know of anything in the North East, sorry 

Sparholt College in Hampshire does a course in 'The Management of Exotics' which covers reptiles. You might want to check that out:

Exotics Short Course

Also it might be worth asking the British Federation of Herpetologists to see if there are any courses that they know of or would recommend.

Some zoology degrees off a 'reptile' module in the third year if you are thinking of taking a degree. Its best to check the university prospectus' for that. (Newcastle University offers a zoology degree, but no reptile module that I can see).


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

Theres another thread further down about home learning courses and i reccomend the compass one its the one im doing, ILA scotland are paying for most of it for me  the website is Compass Education and Training


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Proteus Reptile sanctuary have a course, I read somewhere its the only Nationally recognised qualification in Herpetology in the UK, they have a website if you google it they sent us a form


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

sparsholts course only covers what you'll have covered in the ND.
I asked loads when i was there about them doing one but i guess it's not popular enough yet.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

firstly, well done for doin the national diploma, i'm starting my first year nows...(well in september) unfortunately i don know of any courses that run at all, i would also be interested in them as well


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

darren.j.b sorry do not know any course but my mam has just started running the student bar at Kirkley hall. Small world lol


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

wow lol, kwl!!! dont you go to kirkley? :smile::smile:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

darren.j.b said:


> wow lol, kwl!!! dont you go to kirkley? :smile::smile:


 
no mate I am 28 my days of college are well over lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Courses


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

*correspondence courses*

i hav e done the herpetology thru compass and all certs thru proteus and actual found compass course the best all rounder. and yes ila scotland pay most of it which is super handy!


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi, I've been trying to get on the Proteus course for aaaages, but they havn't sent me any dates just keep sending me pricelists  Thats a bit of a ball ache coz I can't sign up if I don't know the dates due to uni.

I was thinking of doing the compass one too, but I need to gain more handling experience, was the proteus one good for that??

Sorry for highjacking the thread 

Cheers

Kati


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I've only done the correspondance version of the Proteus Course (waiting for results at the mo) so obviously no practical handling experience involved there.

Is there not a rescue centre in your area you could maybe volunteer to help at or ask if you could spend an afternoon with?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im planning on doing the correspondence course the practical handling doesnt really bother me because I have handled quite alot of reps and tarantulas in the past, I just wouldnt mind getting a qualification, how long do they give you to complete the correspondence course???


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Do a zoology or animal science degree, then you can specialise herpetology for a dissertation! :smile:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Magpye said:


> Do a zoology or animal science degree, then you can specialise herpetology for a dissertation! :smile:


 
sounds a bit over my head to be honest I think having no GCSE's might put a sharp stop to that


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I am in my 2nd year of a Zoology degree and you can't always do your dissertation on whatever you want, I want to do mine on water monitors but don't have 3 grand to do it. Also depends on what the staff specialise in.
I don't think degrees are always the best way to go if you want to move into a particular field, I find loads of my modules are irrelevant to what I now want to do:lol2: 

When I finish up my degree I'm goin to do the course a Sparsholt college, so I have more indepth knowledge of what I want to do rather than just an overview.
I may have to sell my kidney to pay for it tho!

Kate x


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh its not so bad! I started Uni 11 years after finishing school lol. 

Can't remember who started the thread but I can remember them saying they had an ND which should be sufficient to qualify for a degree if they have the time and patience to sit it out.

Miffi -
When you finish your degree why not do an MRes or a PhD - then you can research your particular area of interest.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Magpye said:


> Oh its not so bad! I started Uni 11 years after finishing school lol.
> 
> Can't remember who started the thread but I can remember them saying they had an ND which should be sufficient to qualify for a degree if they have the time and patience to sit it out.


 
see that gives me hope id like to do something like that in the future


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

SiUK said:


> see that gives me hope id like to do something like that in the future



Most universities these days take an old gits life experience into account, whereas with the younger generation they only have their education to judge them on. I'm sure you can blag it - I managed it and only have a D in science at GCSE lol.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im 20 now I was considering retaking my GCSEs I went to speak to people about it and took a practise exam in maths and english and they told me I could easily get a C if I was prepared to put in the work so that would be a start so you never know there could be hope for me yet


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

> im planning on doing the correspondence course the practical handling doesnt really bother me because I have handled quite alot of reps and tarantulas in the past, I just wouldnt mind getting a qualification, how long do they give you to complete the correspondence course???


I did the Foundation Course in Herpetology. You get sent a folder full of stuff to read, and a multi-choice test to do to start with (You have as long as you like to do that). Once you have sent the test answer sheet in they send you your assignments (2x2,000 word essays from a choice of questions). You have 6 weeks to do the assignments and hand them in.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

There are a fair few mature students on my course, some havn't done ALevels they have just got in on their willingness to learn and work, which I think is cool. Theres a lot to be said for life experience!

Magpye - I was contemplating doing an MRes but I don't think I could quite cut, I think I'd do better in a taught masters, I have my eye on one at Leeds. But I think I'm going to appy for an internship at Chester Zoo's herp depratment and work a few years before doin my Masters!!


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

miffikins said:


> There are a fair few mature students on my course, some havn't done ALevels they have just got in on their willingness to learn and work, which I think is cool. Theres a lot to be said for life experience!
> 
> Magpye - I was contemplating doing an MRes but I don't think I could quite cut, I think I'd do better in a taught masters, I have my eye on one at Leeds. But I think I'm going to appy for an internship at Chester Zoo's herp depratment and work a few years before doin my Masters!!



I'm undecided also at present but hoping I score well enough to land a PhD somewhere. Failing that I'll probably do post-grad courses until I get on a PhD. Worked full-time for 5 years, didn't like it - even though the wages were good :lol2:. I'm fortunate to have a well paid part-time job whilst I'm studying.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I'm just goin to call it quits if I do a masters! I wish I had the intelligence to do a PhD, but unfortunatly I'm not that well endowed in the brain department!

See, I got it the wrong way round with jobs, I was earning about 250 quid a week when I was in 6th form, but now I have no job coz where I work just closed down! Won't be able to work summer as I'm off to South America to poke some turtles. I am destined to be poor for a few years yet!:lol2: 

What you hoping to do PhD in??


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Something herpetology related, preferably varanids. Failing that I have interests in bugs, bats and foxes, will have to see what is available nearer the time. 

I'd prefer to study behaviour than the more heavy sciences such as physiology, immunology, etc. There isn't much published regarding varanids in captivity so I hope to exploit this - its just a question of funding and academic support.

Ultimately I expect I will end up applying for an advertised PhD vacancy which will mean researching something obscure like avian immunology in the wake of the influenza outbreak.

I envy you jetting off to the Americas!! Take lots of pics for us. I wouldn't mind being poor if it meant work was something I looked forward to.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah i only got a D in science and still got onto the ND in animal care.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd love to do my dissertation on either varanid or teiid behaviour. Behaviour is my favourite subject, I love it. I like bugs too. Infact, they're the only 2 exams I've ever got a first in!

Unfortunatly I have yet to find any staff in my department which are into herps...but I shall keep searching!!

Kate

x x x


----------

